# Drinking the Water



## richb123 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi!

Everyone knows we gringos will probably get ill if we drink Mexican water.

But if we want to live there full time, are we supposed to just drink filtered or bottled water? Or, can we bite the bullet and drink some water, get sick and eventually build a resistance to those little bacteria that disagree with us?

Is it even possible for us to build immunities like the locals have?

Thanks!!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Even the locals drink bottled water unless they are absolutely too poor to afford it. A 5 gallon garrafón costs from 11 to 20 pesos


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

richb123 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Everyone knows we gringos will probably get ill if we drink Mexican water.
> 
> ...


The Mexicans I know drink bottled water for drinking and sometimes for cooking.


----------



## kelsea44 (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't drink tap water in Canada. LOL.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Water quality varies by locality. In my town, Mexicans as well as foreigners drink purified water. City water is considered "safe", but it's heavily chlorinated and also contains minerals and sediment. Purified water is cheap and tastes better. Immunities, I'd venture, depend on the individual. Some have done more traveling, some are more prone than others to gastric ailments


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

In my town of Cuxtitali you can and I do sometimes do so, but most of the time I drink bottled water. I see some of the Indigenous kids drink filthy water.


----------



## richb123 (Nov 14, 2012)

makaloco said:


> Water quality varies by locality. In my town, Mexicans as well as foreigners drink purified water. City water is considered "safe", but it's heavily chlorinated and also contains minerals and sediment. Purified water is cheap and tastes better. Immunities, I'd venture, depend on the individual. Some have done more traveling, some are more prone than others to gastric ailments


It almost sounds like the "safe" city water is not that good for you because of all the chemicals. 

Thanks for all the replies - it's very helpful.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

richb123 said:


> It almost sounds like the "safe" city water is not that good for you because of all the chemicals.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies - it's very helpful.


In Mexico City the water that comes out of the tap has been treated, but since the system of pipes and tubes that brings it to your home is old and leaky, the water gets contaminated that way. I don't drink it, but I use it make tea and coffee and to cook and also to brush my teeth, without any bad results.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> In Mexico City the water that comes out of the tap has been treated, but since the system of pipes and tubes that brings it to your home is old and leaky, the water gets contaminated that way. I don't drink it, but I use it make tea and coffee and to cook and also to brush my teeth, without any bad results.


We were told by our Mexican friends when we bought to never drink the tap water. 
We have a good softener/purifier system but still use only for maybe the toothbrush.
I'm serious about the great coffee in Mexico and would never use tap water as the mineral content is really bad for use in coffee.

It is interesting that when SMA started putting in a purified water system that they recognized that they really needed a completely new piping/distribution system to make effective.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Don't drink tap water anywhere*

I think it depends on the community - anywhere, but highly probable you should not drink tap water almost anywhere. There are communities that have incredibly pure artesian springs in Mexico to draw there tap water from. San Blas, Nayarit is one, maybe in Tehuacan, Puebla too? But, I'd not drink water from the faucet anyway.

Not mentioned in these blogs, is that SIAPA or City Water Co. is directly dependent on the whims of the Govt. funding it properly. Mexico is run on emotions. Governor get's a pet project some where and cuts back on funding the Water Co. (happens often) and they don't have money for a while to put purifying chemicals in the water system. We live in the Tropics and don't care for amoebas.

Also based on budget, they don't have the equipment nor processes to make effective repairs and cut overs with minimal intrusion of bad water in the trench maybe even sewer water making an ingress during the process. Last month I checked the water at the curb for pressure, and in my bucket the water was black like oil for about a few minutes. Ugh, that ended up in our tank on the roof no doubt.

Even in the USA, I wouldn't make a regular habit of drinking the tap water. Maybe parts of the Water System in Seattle (source Mt. Raineer), or NYC. Why? Well I learned working in Utility Construction years ago, that all over the USA a huge amount of asbestos pipe water pipe had been installed. Water is corrosive if you didn't know. So where does that grinding away of the asbestos pipes end up? Coming out of your tap water.

How I learned this first hand was in Florida. We were putting in CATV lines direct burial, and we would call the many local private water companies to locate their water lines and mark them so we wouldn't accidently dig them up with the trencher. Well one time one of the water company guys was locating the line, actually with a T handle probe about 1.5" thick. It all sand soil there no coquina and as he thrust the probe deep into the sand he actually punctured his own water distribution 6" pipe in the street right of way. So with just a couple of hundred pounds pressure he broke the water distribution pipe. After he shut off the water in all the neighbor-hood and dug it up to repair we could see that the pipe had lost about 75% of the sidewall of the pipe it was almost cardboard thick and somewhat flexible - the asbestos pipe. That's a whole lot of asbestos neighbors in that area had been consuming along with the water - not good.

Maybe that's even why my sister-in-law died in Titusville, Florida of pancreatic cancer about 10 years ago? In a one block area there were like 4-5 people over a 4 year period that came down with cancer. All of them had lived on the block a long time. Now I wonder about the correlation?

So, by past history - I'd say don't drink the tap water anywhere.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Dentists in the USA love the bottled water craze. They've seen visits to correct tooth decay skyrocket, from what my dentist tells me. And much of the bottled water isn't any better than tap water ... except in Mexico. Only a fool drinks tap water in Mexico, or someone so poor they can't afford bottled water.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

I've wondered if it is safe to use tap water for making coffee, wondering if the heat is enough to make it safe? Maybe it depends on the method of making coffee.

I have all my life, drank tap water in California, USA.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We've been here over a decade and have filtration + UV light on our water system for the whole house. As such, we drink from the tap and have never had a problem; even when we've discovered that the UV bulb had burned out 'some time ago'.
The water supply is generally OK, but how you store it can make a difference. Is your tinaco closed, or open to birds? Is your aljibe protected from surface run-off or other sources of contamination?
Bottled water comes from the same place your local tap water originates. Most is simply filtered and passed through UV light; just as we do at home. Doing it at home eliminates those heavy jugs and the expense/inconvenience of dealing with them.
That's how we've handled the water situation in both Ajijic and Chapala.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> The water supply is generally OK, but how you store it can make a difference. Is your tinaco closed, or open to birds? Is your aljibe protected from surface run-off or other sources of contamination?


Spot-on observations.

The drinking water in probably most of Mexico which comes from a filtration plant is good to drink when it's ready to leave the plant. The challenge, as you point-out, is in the infrastructure. Leaky delivery pipes/system. Tinaco's not properly cared for. Bad pipes in the home/apartment. Thus, bacteria and other contamination enters the water supply.

I often use and have used filtered (in the house/apartment) to cook with and I boil the water and then skim the scum off the top. It's the rare day there hasn't been scum on the top of the boiling water. That tells you a lot about the supply (i.e., in San Miguel de Allende and the D.F.). 

The challenges may be most serious for persons with compromised immune systems. For the healthy person, the body can most often adjust to new and different bacteria without much difficulty.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I often use and have used filtered (in the house/apartment) to cook with and I boil the water and then skim the scum off the top. It's the rare day there hasn't been scum on the top of the boiling water. That tells you a lot about the supply (i.e., in San Miguel de Allende and the D.F.).
> 
> The challenges may be most serious for persons with compromised immune systems. For the healthy person, the body can most often adjust to new and different bacteria without much difficulty.


I've never noticed scum on top of the water I boil. The next time I do this, I'll take a look and report back. I must be pretty healthy for my 67 years because my body seems to have adjusted to dangerous practices like brushing my teeth and gargling with D.F. tap water!


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Pure bottled water*

Yes, not all bottled water is of the same quality.

If you can buy your Garfon's from either "Ciel" or "Santorini" which are the Coke & Pepsi Bottling Companies respectively. Breweries, and Soft Drink Cos. have to purify, filter their water to the uptenth degree before bottling their soft drinks. They discovered some years ago, they don't have to turn off the spigot off afterwards but can bottle the water for drinking water at home. And, yes they add back in minerals for the taste.

If you don't have either of these companies in your State or City, call and inquire if there is a Soft Drink Bottling plant in your area. Then call them and find out what the name of the Water brand that they distribute to the homes. You can be safe ordering from them, that your water is really pure.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Garafones*



RVGRINGO said:


> We've been here over a decade and have filtration + UV light on our water system for the whole house. As such, we drink from the tap and have never had a problem; even when we've discovered that the UV bulb had burned out 'some time ago'.
> The water supply is generally OK, but how you store it can make a difference. Is your tinaco closed, or open to birds? Is your aljibe protected from surface run-off or other sources of contamination?
> Bottled water comes from the same place your local tap water originates. Most is simply filtered and passed through UV light; just as we do at home. Doing it at home eliminates those heavy jugs and the expense/inconvenience of dealing with them.
> That's how we've handled the water situation in both Ajijic and Chapala.


What you have done might be a better way. I have had 2 months of shoulder pain from one day lifting a 5 gallon bottle onto the depenser which has to place the garafone upside down. I went to the Dra. and she thinks I have tendonitis now and predicts it will be more months before it goes away or longer and I should not put undue stress on my shoulder or it will be even longer. I must admit when it happened I was doing it in an awkward way this one time as I have done it for years without any problems. Alan

P.S. Maybe I am just getting older?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> What you have done might be a better way. I have had 2 months of shoulder pain from one day lifting a 5 gallon bottle onto the depenser which has to place the garafone upside down. I went to the Dra. and she thinks I have tendonitis now and predicts it will be more months before it goes away or longer and I should not put undue stress on my shoulder or it will be even longer. I must admit when it happened I was doing it in an awkward way this one time as I have done it for years without any problems. Alan
> 
> P.S. Maybe I am just getting older?


I worked in an office for a few years where there was an elderly janitor whose responsibilities included changing the garafon on the water dispenser. 

He did it every day with no problems. Then one day he lost control of it while lifting it. It fell on the floor, cracking, and dumping 20 liters of water all over the office floor where about 20 people worked. We all stopped work and helped him sweep and mop up the water. 

After everything settled down and everyone went back to work. He got a fresh garafon and hefted it up on the dispenser. Again he lost control and we went through the whole scene again. 

What was refreshing to me was the congenial atmosphere. Every one cheerfully helped cleaning up even the second time.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

I guess all the concern about the water is justified, but i wonder how many of you know what is possibly much more deadly.

Who can tell me what the filthiest, most contaminated thing is and where to find it?


It has been places you wouldn't dream of.

Don't peek. Wait for it. And think about it.

It does not come with any warning label.

Every one of you owns it and carries it around every day.

That's right, money! Dollars, pesos, whatever, even coins.

You would not believe some of the places where people hide it.
When i drove a taxi i saw people pull it from their shoes or underwear to pay me.
I had to accept it, but i didn't like it one bit.

From Dirty Money - Top 10 Things You Didn't Know About Money - TIME

"Also found on bills: fecal matter. A 2002 report in the Southern Medical Journal showed found pathogens — including staphylococcus — on 94% of dollar bills tested. Paper money can reportedly carry more germs than a household toilet. And bills are a hospitable environment for gross microbes: viruses and bacteria can live on most surfaces for about 48 hours, but paper money can reportedly transport a live flu virus for up to 17 days. It's enough to make you switch to credit."

So never put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I worked in an office for a few years where there was an elderly janitor whose responsibilities included changing the garafon on the water dispenser.
> 
> He did it every day with no problems. Then one day he lost control of it while lifting it. It fell on the floor, cracking, and dumping 20 liters of water all over the office floor where about 20 people worked. We all stopped work and helped him sweep and mop up the water.
> 
> ...


That´s a good story and I have noticed good natured events that seem the norm when accidents happen also. I probably would have let the garafon smash on the floor in my situation IF I would have know it would end in pain for a long time instead of saving it.

Most houses I visit use those metal holders that are elevated to dispense water from garafones by tipping it forward and put it in upright and screw the ring back on top. My wife wanted one but it is a long learning curve to get to know how much to tip the bottle to get just so much water in a coffee cup without it overflowing when X amount of water is left in the bottle. At my in laws I have learned how finally. 

They like to boil water on the stove for me for a couple of cups of coffee in the morning. They boil a large pot of decaf coffee "en la olla" with a couple of sticks of "canella" which I don´t drink. I like to heat the water and milk in the micro which saves on gas, is the exact temp. to drink right away, so I don´t have to wait for it for 10 minutes to boil and them wait 10 minutes for it to cool and wait another 5 minutes later to reheat it. They think I am wasting the luz. I think they are wasting gas. LOL. I won out only after 2 years of the "batalla."


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

edgeee said:


> I guess all the concern about the water is justified, but i wonder how many of you know what is possibly much more deadly.
> 
> Who can tell me what the filthiest, most contaminated thing is and where to find it?
> 
> ...


Probably good for a different discussion. One comparing paper money in Mexico vs. other countries. Maybe there's a tie-in, though. If we wash our paper money in unpurified water in Mexico, will the drugs and bacteria still be there?

:focus:


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I use tap water "as is" for everything but drinking. After five years of using it in a regular drip coffeemaker, I've yet to have a problem. But for drinking, I'm probably the only one in my neighborhood who doesn't use garafones. That's a great system if you have the space, but since mine is limited, I have a little "point of use" ceramic filter that mounts on the edge of the sink. It gets rid of chlorine, sediment, and some of the larger mineral, deposits, and makes it easy to fill bottles for the fridge. The downside is that even though the system is Mexican (Turmix), replacement ceramic filters are hard to find and cost more than 1,000 MXN. The filter is supposed to be changed every three years, but I used the first one for more than four until I found them on Mercado Libre.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

I live in a town that has a very good water system (Puerto Vallarta), I've been drinking the tap water for about 12 years with no ill effects. I've heard the comments about leaky pipes, but it's almost impossible to get any contaminants into a positively pressurised system.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most of the use of bottled water is from habits formed many years ago, when homes had wells and cesspools in the same small yard, along with all their critters.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Most of the use of bottled water is from habits formed many years ago, when homes had wells and cesspools in the same small yard, along with all their critters.


It might well be a habit that is not required in some municipalities, however I have never seen anyone not drink bottled water in Mexico. I have not seen anyone not overcook pork either except at the carnitas joints and then when getting orders to go take it home and cook it for another 20 minutes on high heat. Many still do that with beef also, which gives me indigestion. LOL Many don´t anymore.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

When my appendix burst this year, all my doctors tested me for magnesium and were very surprised that my level was fine. The reason being that I've been drinking the tap water here in my casita at Tepetapan in Catemaco for five years. I have only a paper filter on the line for sediment and whatever else it does. Most people who drink bottled water are low in magnesium and it's a problem addressed by doctors everyday so it's a good idea to take supplements. I also drink a bottle or two of agua mineral everyday and that may help also.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

JRinPV said:


> . I've heard the comments about leaky pipes, but it's almost impossible to get any contaminants into a positively pressurised system.


Assuming that the system is constantly pressurized, however, in many towns the water is turned off and then back on during the day or night. In my neighborhood, it is turned on at night to fill up the cisterns.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> Assuming that the system is constantly pressurized, however, in many towns the water is turned off and then back on during the day or night. In my neighborhood, it is turned on at night to fill up the cisterns.


Same here. City water _may_ be pressurized during daylight hours once or twice a week.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky to live in PV, sometimes they have a break and after the repair the water can run cloudy and we just wait till it clears.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you must have gotten the picture by now that water purity varies greatly from one place to the other. Here in the mountains, the water is so hard you can almost see it; you sure can taste it. Visions of boiler scale in my gut haunt me. 80))

Seriously, best to ask middle class people in your location and, if in doubt, bottled water can be delivered and mounted in an existing stand for 22 pesos per 5 gal (19lts) jug. So it's no hassle. As one person pointed out, the tinaco may not be completely covered, mine's old, the cover has a couple of small holes and I rent. It's not quite the convenient time to talk to the landlord about replacing it. Besides I'm going to use bottled water for coffee and tea anyway, it's makes lightyears of difference.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

Here in Morelia Santorini trucks come twice a week (Tuesdays and Fridays) and a twenty liter bottle is 22 pesos. We go through usually a couple a week for drinking and cooking, and we keep a couple more on hand for emergencies. It's tasty, I don't know if it's filtered or spring water, but a cold glass of Santorini from the fridge hits the spot on these hot winter afternoons.


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

Souper said:


> I have all my life, drank tap water in California, USA.


Living life dangerously!!! 
 I've never drank the tap in California!


----------



## DieSekunde (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey all,
Sorry but I had to dust off this thread. This may be a dumb question, but I wont know any better until I ask. I've read that water is fine to drink as long as you boil it. Is this true or false when it comes to (most) Mexican tap water? If it is ok to boil it would it still have to be atleast filtered through a cloth after cooling?

I feel lost.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

DieSekunde said:


> Hey all,
> Sorry but I had to dust off this thread. This may be a dumb question, but I wont know any better until I ask. I've read that water is fine to drink as long as you boil it. Is this true or false when it comes to (most) Mexican tap water? If it is ok to boil it would it still have to be atleast filtered through a cloth after cooling?
> 
> I feel lost.


As this thread comments on the quality of water here depends on what happens after it leaves the treatment plant. So boiling it will kill contamination, if it is in fact contaminated with bacterias/microrganizims etc. but all the other metals and sour tasting contaminants will be left so the water, if bad tasting, will most likely still taste bad. All people I know have no filtration systems in thier homes and simply pay $10.00 pesos for a 5 gallon bottle of filtered water to drink and use for cooking.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> As this thread comments on the quality of water here depends on what happens after it leaves the treatment plant. So boiling it will kill contamination, if it is in fact contaminated with bacterias/microrganizims etc. but all the other metals and sour tasting contaminants will be left so the water, if bad tasting, will most likely still taste bad. All people I know have no filtration systems in thier homes and simply pay $10.00 pesos for a 5 gallon bottle of filtered water to drink and use for cooking.


I use tap water for cooking, making rice, tea, beans etc without any filtering. I just use the bottled water for cases where the water will not be heated.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I use tap water for cooking, making rice, tea, beans etc without any filtering. I just use the bottled water for cases where the water will not be heated.


I would guess your water from the tap is good tasting. Some places I have been have foul smelling water and would ruin the flavor if used in food. We have good water here but I still use bottled for cooking out of habit. Some Mexicans I have been around a lot do not even brush their teeth with tap water.

In San Diego most drink bottled or filtered water for whatever reason, except a few people I know and they are still alive.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

DieSekunde said:


> Hey all,
> Sorry but I had to dust off this thread. This may be a dumb question, but I wont know any better until I ask. I've read that water is fine to drink as long as you boil it. Is this true or false when it comes to (most) Mexican tap water? If it is ok to boil it would it still have to be atleast filtered through a cloth after cooling?
> 
> I feel lost.


Despite its title, the current forum discussion I'm linking below provides some good opinion/experience with the question of safety and drinking water in Mexico:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...8446-mexico-faucet-water-safe-drink-dogs.html


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If you decide to boil water for drinking (which, I would think, would cost more because of the gas use than buying bottled water), remember that boiling makes water taste flatter.

You can reintroduce some fresh flavor just by cooling the water, and pour it back and forth a few times between containers.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

What about water from wells?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I use tap water for cooking, making rice, tea, beans etc without any filtering. I just use the bottled water for cases where the water will not be heated.


That's what I do too.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

*It depends where you are*



AlanMexicali said:


> As this thread comments on the quality of water here depends on what happens after it leaves the treatment plant. So boiling it will kill contamination, if it is in fact contaminated with bacterias/microrganizims etc. but all the other metals and sour tasting contaminants will be left so the water, if bad tasting, will most likely still taste bad. All people I know have no filtration systems in thier homes and simply pay $10.00 pesos for a 5 gallon bottle of filtered water to drink and use for cooking.


There's a lot of folklore surrounding water and determining exactly what you should would probably take a lot of time and result in significant remaining doubt.

In Saltillo, the company house we lived in had a set of four large filters under the kitchen sink and we were told that was all that needed. In any case, like the other 40 American families and Mexican middle class families, we used bottled water for drinking and cooking, maximum 60 gallons a week. That's 3 jugs at 23 pesos per jug or $6.00US a week, a small price to pay for insurance. The fee for city water is $6.00US per month.

Here in Zacatecas, everyone I know, middle class and above, uses bottled water for drinking if not cooking too. The water is so hard, there's a question if it's really all that healthful to consume. It might be an old wives' tale. If you eat in restaurants frequently or buy items on the street you have no way of knowing if they used filtered water.

The State of Zacatecas has been running TV ads touting the healthfulness of the water. I'd like to believe them. I'm not so sure.

Does $400/yr sound too expensive for a certain amount of peace of mind? I pay so little for gas and electricity compared to the US, the extra expense for bottled water is a minor factor. When I left the US, I think I was paying $30/mo. for water in Las Vegas, NV and it was too ugly to even think of drinking from the tap or using to make coffee.

It seems surprising to me that bottled water is available for 10 pesos per jug. In Zamora, Morelia, Queretaro, I'm pretty sure that my friends pay at least 20 pesos for a 5 gal. jug.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Here the reverse osmosis water stores filter it, they are all over the place, and charge $10.00 pesos per garafone that you bring in to fill. It is good regualr exercice and you need a car or a wheeled shopping cart to do this. You can get a 10 liter bottle to fill and haul home on foot easily enough, but might pay the $10.00 pesos, I might suspect at some places, the garafones are 20 liters. 

The trucks that deliver it charge the $23.00 pesos you mentioned here. 

OXXO also charges $22.00 pesos for Bonafont garafones [you leave an empty bottle] off the rack which is flavored and good tasting delivered by the trucks that go around the neighborhoods door to door along with other companies.

Mexico's Water War - Forbes


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gudgrief said:


> … In Zamora, Morelia, Queretaro, I'm pretty sure that my friends pay at least 20 pesos for a 5 gal. jug.


In Guadalajara, there are lots of places that refill water bottles. They use water that has been purified and filtered and they wash the jug before they refill while you watch. The cost to refill is $9 or $10 pesos depending on the individual shop.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I fail to see the issue regarding drinking water. Here in Ajijic, I refill garrafones with 20 liters of purified drinking water for $11 Pesos which is dirt cheap. Municipal water. on the other hand, in Ajijic, is quite expensive comparatively. I just paid my annual water bill and it came to right at $5,000 Pesos although I must admit I have a large garden and a swimming pool. 

The water in Ajijic.which is sourced through a mountainside well system, not the disgustingly polluted lake, is supposedly pure at the source but once it gets to my house it sits in my aljibe for a while while the cucarachas play water polo on the surface so I am not inclined to drink it. Back when I lived in rural California I had a polluted well and used the reverse osmosis and ultra-violet light system to purify my water because I had no choice but I learned then that only the ultra-violet light kills those microscopic bugs and if it is not properly maintained, even a thin layer of dust renders it inoperable. 

In San Cristóbal de Las Casas nobody even contemplates drinking the municipal water. In fact, one only trusts the purified water suppliers as far as one can spit. The most trusted purified water supplier down there made hundreds sick with contaminated water in home-delivered jugs. 

I have lived in Mexico and consumed only bottled water and vegetables "purified" with de-contaminants so long that, now, when I go back to France, I am appalled that people drink water from the tap and eat vegetables without first decontaminating them by proper washing and soaking. 

To each his own but in the many years I have been here I have been deathly ill with intestinal disorders repeatedly and have come down with debilitating parasites a couple of times. Hell, in Chiapas, you can become ill just by breathing in the dried fecal matter in the air. I have yet to come up with a viable alternative to breathing so I´ll take my chances.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

My suggestion: at home, install a water filtering system, outside, dring bottled water or take your own water from home.
Don´t flip the coin! Garrafon water, sometimes it´s not even clean


----------



## CARamos (Feb 25, 2013)

As my wife and I discuss some of the features we'd like to see in whatever home we'll want to eventually buy, one thing she's insistent on is having a cistern; whether it already comes with the house or we have it built/installed? This desire on her part is related to her mother, years ago having told her every home should be equipped with one. 

I'm not really sure why she stressed this...but there you have it. I can see some wisdom to this in times of mild or severe drought, but I suspect that probably wouldn't be the case if we're in proximity to a lake (Lake Chapala). Also, I suspect we'll probably make it a habit of buying bottled water rather than use tap water...for drinking anyway. 

Of course, I'm wondering about the ubiquity of cisterns in Mexico generally and Lake Chapala more specifically, and the expense associated with installing, troubleshooting and maintaining one in good working order. 

My wife also thinks we should have swamp coolers in our home as well. We lived in the Phoenix, AZ area for a few years up until ten years ago and although we never had them in our home, we new of people that did. Would anyone please shed some light on this?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

CARamos said:


> As my wife and I discuss some of the features we'd like to see in whatever home we'll want to eventually buy, one thing she's insistent on is having a cistern; whether it already comes with the house or we have it built/installed? This desire on her part is related to her mother, years ago having told her every home should be equipped with one.
> 
> I'm not really sure why she stressed this...but there you have it. I can see some wisdom to this in times of mild or severe drought, but I suspect that probably wouldn't be the case if we're in proximity to a lake (Lake Chapala). Also, I suspect we'll probably make it a habit of buying bottled water rather than use tap water...for drinking anyway.
> 
> ...


As always... It all depends

If the place You choose for settling has water supply problems, of course You will need a cistern
There are many places, like where I live, that has plenty OF water supply AND I do not need any cisterns
Bottled vs tap water: i suggest a GOOD filtering system, much much much better than buying expensive water and saber than relying on tap water cleanliness
Swamp coolers, a/c units, etc. It all depends on the weather and your personal preferences, some places You do need them and in some others, it's just a luxury


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CARamos said:


> As my wife and I discuss some of the features we'd like to see in whatever home we'll want to eventually buy, one thing she's insistent on is having a cistern; whether it already comes with the house or we have it built/installed? This desire on her part is related to her mother, years ago having told her every home should be equipped with one. …


I am not sure I understand. Are you talking about having a cistern (large tank buried at ground level) in addition to the tinaco (medium sized storage on the roof).

Nearly every house has a tinaco. It is essential to provide water pressure and some storage capacity in case the water supply is interrupted as happens occasionally. Older houses generally have a cistern as well with a pump to pump water from the cistern to the tinaco.

The issue has little to do with a drought although the cistern would provide a much larger backup in case of an extended loss of city water. My tinaco holds 1100 liters while the cistern is an additional 5000 liters more or less.

The issue also has nothing to do with drinking water which is generally purchased in 20 liter (5 gal) refillable jugs. Some people do install filtration/purification systems and use tap water for drinking, but that is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

CARamos said:


> Of course, I'm wondering about the ubiquity of cisterns in Mexico generally and Lake Chapala more specifically, and the expense associated with installing, troubleshooting and maintaining one in good working order.


I don't know the water situation in the Lake Chapala area, but an underground cistern in addition to a rooftop tinaco is common in La Paz, where water is scarce. During a dry summer, city water may come on for only a couple of hours at low pressure in the middle of the night. During a storm, they may shut it off entirely to prevent contamination from flooding. Even with adequate bottled drinking water, people still need to shower, wash dishes, do laundry, water trees, etc.

My cistern was installed several years ago during remodeling, so I can't break out the cost. It's very basic, essentially a plastic tinaco set into a block chamber underground, so very little can go wrong with it. Occasionally I have to prime the pump if it has been idle for a while, and once a pvc valve went bad (very simple repair as it was above ground). That's about it.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

Swamp Coolers only work in areas of low humidity, not here.


----------



## CARamos (Feb 25, 2013)

Great feedback. Walter filtration system sounds like something we'd probably more seriously want to look into. Also distinction between a cistern and a tinaco is important to note. I'll share all of this with my wife.

Thanks!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

CARamos said:


> Great feedback. Walter filtration system sounds like something we'd probably more seriously want to look into. Also distinction between a cistern and a tinaco is important to note. I'll share all of this with my wife.
> 
> Thanks!


You can't go wrong with this: 
Filter on the line coming from municipal water, smaller filter for the tinaco, under the sink filtering system (3 stage, with reverse osmosis and uv light) and you will have the best supply of water for anything you may need!


----------



## CARamos (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

CARamos said:


> Thanks. Very helpful.


You are very welcome!


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Cooling and Cistern*

Swamp Cooler?

Guadalajara area is not Tucson, unless your wife has to have a certain level of humidity because she has certain health problems, I can't see that. There's often a breeze off the lake to in Ajiic. Just look for a house like the Spanish built them. High ceilings 12 ft. at least for the heat to rise and center courtyard (even if small) to allow natural lighting in all rooms, and can regulate the windows for a flow of air all the times when it's hot. Ceiling fans a lot cheaper and more targeting of cooling than a Swamp Cooler.

Cistern?

It depends on the local water system SIAPA and how their system is built and maintained. Excepting large cities like the top 5 including D.F. it's often done very different than in the USA.
Often when a new neighborhood is built, they look for a location for a well, then fan out from their with their smaller water mains. Absolutely no connection to other neiborhoods what so ever, and often time's they put in what ever main pump they can get at the cheapest price. 

Our city has 54 different wells feeding that many different neighborhoods. We're "drowning in agua", like the water table is only 18 meters deep yet we go sometimes 3 days without water until they can get the problem fixed. One time it was over a week, as they had to send to Guadalajara and get a pump shipped on the bus back to Tepic. No standardization of pumps, nor back ups? 
That and local Government is run on emotion not logic. Thinking about a future election? Hell yes send that City Fokloric Group and the City Band over for the street fair instead of buying the new pump. Anyway, they'll be distracted by the intertainment and think well of you for the next election. 

So, I'd say yes to a Cistern, but you need to keep a few things in mind. Does your neighborhood have ceptic tanks/wells or are you on a sewer system? If the answer is the former then I'd for sure put in one of those plastic cisterns and get it done right if you want the Guarantee to hold. Meaning you have to build a slab for the bottom, put in the huge plastic cistern once it arrives inside a framework of cement block and then sand filled in around the tank, and then dirt. If any wieght might be on it, put in rebar or I-frame and rebar in the cement at the very top including a steel or cement register that's reinforced.

Why plastic rather than cement? Well you're moving to somewhat of a seismic area. You'll feel earthquakes and aftershocks from what hit's D.F. (not to infrequently), and Nayarit to the west of you has 11 extinct volcano's and 1 semi-active, and Colima to your west has the most active volcano in Mexico within probably 75 miles from you. So cement cisterns will crack and leak sewage in from other's septic tanks, or leaky sewer system. See my point about going plastic?


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

I have had the water tested here at RP that came from the plants that sold treated osm water in the 5 gal jugs. They were at times as bad as tap water. 

So, if the little plants don't keep up, or change the filters, UV lights, and do upkeep, you can almost get just as bad water as in the tap.

We have good wells here, but the line problems and breakage and neg pressure cause problems.

Our approx 1000 gal in ground storage tank, I filter the water to 20 microns. Keeps sand and junk out of the in ground tank. Plus don't drain when we leave town. 

So that exceeds most daily water use storage, and a float lets in what we use....the water sits.

I installed a ozone system and a bubbler defuser at the bottom of the large storage tank and vented to the top of my pump house. Then when pumped to house just use a 10 micron carbon block filter.

The ozone equipment is not expensive and easy to install, or actually easy and cheap to make.

It kills everything and tank stays virus and bactterial free.

Safe to drink as no bad chems are in the water here, and minerals are still there.

Wife still does not drink that water, wants bottled water, but I had to osmo the water for her to drink. I drink the ozoned water with no affect.

Lots of city water systems are going to ozone, as its simple and cheap. They are sold on line, mostly also used for field tanks.

DD


----------



## CARamos (Feb 25, 2013)

This is good, solid, detailed info. It will help us in determining some of the features we'll want in a house as well, whether already included or something we'll want installed.

Thanks!


----------

